# Tender chicken in white sauce



## forty_caliber (Feb 29, 2012)

Been tweaking on this one for a while....I think I have it just about nailed.  Great for Sunday dinner or for company
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SUPREMES DE VOLAILLE AU BLANC
(Tender chicken in white sauce)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ingredients for Chicken:*
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts separated into filet and filet mignion
        (Neatly trimmed of all fat and connective tissues)
        (Flatten any larger filets with side of chefs knife as needed to achieve uniform thickness)
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon salt
4 tablespoons butter
2 cups diced vegetables, onion, carrot, celery (about 1/4" cubes)
Black pepper to taste

*Ingredients for Sauce:*
3/4 cup stock (beef or chicken)
1/4 cup port, or dry white wine
1 tablespoon corn starch
1 cup heavy cream
Salt, pepper, and lemon juice to taste


*Additional Items:*
Heavy covered 10" CI Dutch Oven
Wax Paper to cut to fit inside Dutch Oven
_Plan to serve over bed of hot steamed white rice_

*Directions:*

Preheat oven to 400
Preheat casserole with lid on medium heat (must be hot going into oven due to short cooking time)

Chicken:
Season chicken with lemon juice, salt and pepper.  

Heat butter in casserole, and then saute vegetables until tender 4-5 minutes

Roll chicken in the butter/vegetable mixture to coat as they are placed in casserole

Cover chicken and vegetables with wax paper to prevent browning.  

Cover casserole and place into preheated 400 oven. 

After 6 minutes check for doneness, chicken should spring back from touch.  Allow 2-3 minutes more if mushy, but do not overcook.  Remove chicken to hot bed of hot rice and cover to keep warm while making sauce.

*Sauce:*
Deglaze casserole with wine and add stock to casserole with cooking butter and vegetables.

Boil down rapidly over high heat until slightly thickened. 

Add portion of cream to cornstarch and stir until smooth.  Remove sauce from heat and add cornstarch mixture.

Return to heat and return to boil stiring constantly.   Use remaining cream to bring sauce to desired consistency

Season with salt, pepper and lemon juice to taste

*To Serve:*
Place chicken on bed of rice. Spoon sauce with vegetables over chicken and rice.
Serve immediately

.40


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 29, 2012)

Mmm, sounds good!  And quick!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds really good!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 1, 2012)

This sure does sound wonderful, thank you


----------

